# Scooter insurance In Morocco



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Has anyone got any good reccomendations for scooter insurers that will also cover Morocco.

Last year Bennets wouldnt cover it. So we took it anyway and deciced to buy insurance at the port. We forgot to do it and then thought we'll get it in Marrakech. This was a mistake as it was quite difficult to find and then cost 95 euros for 1 month.

I know there are companies out there who will offer it and as renewal date is looming and we intend to take the scooter next winter, Im wondering if anyones got any good reccomendations?

Thanks

Jon


----------

